# High Standard/interarms 1911 worth it?



## segasonikku (Jan 17, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone knows about the hi-standard 1911's. A friend of mine deals them and he said he's got one of the "Interarms" ones he'd sell me at a really good price.

I've read on here from several people that 1911's, though quite advantageous in concealment, aren't 100% reliable all of the time, and usually require some gunsmithing.

i've also read that its a "crapshoot" as far as getting ahold of an accurate one is concerned. Right now i don't have $600+ to sink into a handgun.

i was thinking about just getting a Springfield XD Sub Compact if i don't get the other... not only are some available cheap around where i live, they apparently have quite a good reputation here on the forums since everyone's bringing them up.

what i suppose i'm trying to get at is, "Should i get this 1911 for like.. $350, or save for a while longer and get the XD for $500. I'm really strapped for cash, but i don't want to get stuck with a crapshoot."


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i haven't bought one, so i can't talk from experience. the high standard 1911's looked pretty low quality to me the few times i've seen them at the local gun shops and shows. i think it's kinda a 'crap shot' with most of the low end 1911's out there. i have heard alot of good about the rock island armory versions though, and they are in the same price range. if you aren't sure, go with the XD. you know you are getting a decent handgun there. you can always save and research a cheaper 1911 for a later purchase.


----------



## Shooter_454 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a HS and Rock both made by armcor,the hs is great stock i changed the hammer and trigger in the HS but put it back to stock because it was out of spec,put the same hammer and trigger in the the rock with little work.They are both good but some may not be as (in spec) as others


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I vote to get a dependable pistol if you going for protection. If it's one to play with at the range go for the cheap one. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

i have an Armscore Mfg. High Standard
i'll post pics asap...need a cam.
got it for $399+tax.
walked out of gunshop $447 thats w/ammo....


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I will have pics hopefully by sat. night.
Going to fathers to get pics,he's got this neat setup etc....

I'll get a range report perhaps mid/wk.
I'll try the 25ft. see how it goes with that.
After my first trial run at 15 ft, i felt i could smooth trigger a bit.
I had some extra 1911 parts around..one thing led to another and i replaced the trigger & barrel bushing.

The bushing was fitted, trigger droped in without a hitch.
The barrel is tight, the trigger feels the same, except no over travel & very short reset.(Removed over travel screw, did'nt need it)

So..my point is, can't wait to see what this does at the range, cause it feels good!!!

I like the 70 series ignition on this aswell.
Wish me luck! 

TRIGGER: WILSON COMBAT MATCH GRADE.
BUSHING: MGW OVERSIZED (MUST BE FITTED)
(Do it yourself kinda stuff)

SORRY GUYS I WAS IN WRONG THREAD.
REFERING TO THE HIGH STANDARD 1911, SORRY.......


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Promised Pics....*

FOR THE HIGH STANDARD OWNERS:numbchuck:


----------

